# 2008 King cracks



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

I bought a 2008 new king frame a year ago. I have recently noticed very fine cracks in the paint around the bottom of the integrated seat post. I have only used this bike for training rides over the last 9 months. It is the one with the white / red paint scheme so they show up fairly easily. I am hoping that these cracks are only in the paint work. has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

Post some photos please. It sounds like it is just paint.


----------



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

Here are some photos of the fine cracks around the base of the seatpost on a 2008 king3

View attachment 238351



View attachment 238352


----------



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

Do they look like cracks in the paint only or is it more serious?


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

It looks like paint. Have you contacted Cristiano De Rosa?


----------



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

enac said:


> It looks like paint. Have you contacted Cristiano De Rosa?


Not yet, I have sent an email to the local DeRosa dealer but have not had a reply yet. I bought the frame from an overseas dealer (Im in Australia) so it will be interesting to see what their response will be.


----------



## nemorino (Jan 7, 2010)

I think it's a paint problem


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*clearcoat*

looks like a clearcoat crack......a friend of mine has that on a look 595, sane place same aspect.


----------



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

I think it is only a paint problem as well, I have been riding it quite a lot and they have not changed at all. If it was a carbon fibre problem they wouldnt be so straight- they would probably follow the cloth pattern and be jagged. It has a very thin layer of paint, I guess to keep the weight down?.


----------



## steve_bcn (Nov 29, 2011)

do not worry robst, sure it's a paint trouble. But I will use the guarantee


----------



## DAmianwelch (Oct 22, 2011)

hi there, i have a 2008 frame with the same crack. I can't post the story and pics of the frame as a thread mind, as this is my first post! Just need 4 more now...


----------



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

I have been riding it very little lately as I have other bikes. After carefull inspection I have noticed some more small very fine cracks around the seat post and the under the rear brake connection point.
Not good enough for a supposedly top of the line Frame!
I am seriously contemplating dismantling the bike and selling the frame. 
My c50 is also showing some fine cracks around the cable guides on the top tube. At this point I am totally disillusioned with carbon frames


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

But wait... You are going to sell a frame that you suspect could catastrophically fail to an unsuspecting party? Hum. Not kosher man, better to try to get it fixed under warranty IMO.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

L_Johnny said:


> But wait... You are going to sell a frame that you suspect could catastrophically fail to an unsuspecting party? Hum. Not kosher man, better to try to get it fixed under warranty IMO.


+1........even though those cracks are cosmetic due to poor clearcoat quality...


----------



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

L_Johnny said:


> But wait... You are going to sell a frame that you suspect could catastrophically fail to an unsuspecting party? Hum. Not kosher man, better to try to get it fixed under warranty IMO.


I wouldnt sell it if I thought the frame will fail, its only a paint problem.


----------

